# Lag spikes on counter strike + cl flush entity packets



## jasonlynch (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys firstly im at uni in accomidation halls (flats) this is my 2nd half term here. Before i went home at christmas i was here 6 weeks and played some cs lag free whatever time it was during the day, infact my ping was about 5 normally and a lot lower than any of the other guys i play with. 

Since i got back after Christmas i asked my ISP and the guys who run the network, cablecom to open a port in ventrillo so i could talk to mates i game with, which they very kindly did. Since then and my first day back this half term i have been getting huge lag spikes where my ping jumps up to 200 and then 500 and then 900 and cl flush entity where i cant move at all my ping will go back down then spike back up high again. Now i dont know if this is because of the port being opened in ventrillo? or whether its just network traffic just seems odd that before christmas i was on the network playing the game fine. 

I know its not a virus because ive reformated my pc the other day and im still geting the lag after the format. The times that i get this lag seem to be from about 3.00 to 12.00 midnight. Its not a wireless network i have an ethernet cable running from my pc into the wall. 

Thats another thing i share with 5 other people in this hall. They use the internet aswell as i do and theres 6 rooms joined onto the end of this hall aswell as 4 floors to our block of flats and 6 blocks in total. I wondered does anyone know if i'll be on a small network with the guys i share with or will the network im on be the same as everyone in all the blocks of flats. in other words will the girls and guys close to me cause the lag or could somebody in the block of flats opposite be causeing it? 

Anyway anyone who can help me out please do! big thanks


----------



## BLINDTALENT (Sep 4, 2008)

having the exact same problem any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Entityz (Oct 25, 2008)

hey i got the same problem. and i know how it happens, but i dont know how to fix it. i'll explain how i stumbled upon it. whether i'm playing cs or not. in the console if u just push enter numerous times this problem occurs even if u got top of the line cable/dsl/t1/t3 or whatever. i need help also. one time it updated and fixed this.. but if i uninstalled it and reinstall it does no difference. still lags!! is there a log or something that i can delete those empty spaces??? try it and u see. maybe not. u'll be pissed off too like me. Help to fix?? anyone??


----------

